

Bulk Email Solution? - ahaseeb

Hey,
 I am looking a solution to email our customers. I am aware of MailChimp however I do not want it to sound like marketing email but rather a personalized email.<p>What do you think are the options for me ?
======
jvvlimme
[http://www.mandrill.com](http://www.mandrill.com)

It's a spinoff of Mailchimp targeted at transactional e-mail although you can
use it for marketing mails too.

------
byoung2
Amazon SES [http://aws.amazon.com/ses/](http://aws.amazon.com/ses/)

------
mc_hammer
drip (.io?)

